# Advice needed for Opera Singer.



## victormpaz

Hello everyone. I would like to get some advice for my sister who is currently a teacher trying to start singing opera professionally. She has been singing for quite a while and thinks she is ready to launch her career. She asked my advice on an aria that she wanted to audition with and I simply couldn't think of any tips for her! I will post the link to a video of her performing the aria that she showed me. Please let me know what you think she could improve on in general and what roles would be best suited for her. Thank you so much!


----------

